# Do it yourself grooming...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I learned a few things about grooming this weekend (as well as a whole new respect for my groomer). Now it is not that I don't love and respect our groomer, because I do, but between Jake and Willow we were spending about 120$ ever five to six weeks. I figured if I learned to do a bit of tidy work in between I could save a bit.
I learned that:
1. Always have a table tall enough that you don't have to stoop at all. I many never walk up right again!! :hurt:
2. Cockapoos have a lot of hair even when they don't look like they do. Grooming is best done outside. 
3. Get all the stuff ready when the poo is not looking cause poos run fast, :undwech:can hide in small places :behindsofa: and they know what clippers are! 
4. If you don't have a proper tub, only attempt to wash one dog a day. :washing: (see number one...my back will never recover) 
5. You need some kind of apron or full on body cover up! See number 2. I looked like Big Foot by the time I was done. 
6.Legs are hard to do. They are very bendy and some dogs, Jake, do not enjoy standing on three legs. 
7. It is good to have an assistant. In my case it was just my dad telling me all the spots I missed and how i could do it better  but a more helpful assistant would be helpful. 
8. Clippers get hot and clogged. Not something i have seen mentioned in any of the videos I watched. 
9. Ears are hard. Not sure what to really do with them actually so I just left them alone. 
10. Some poos will act like you are killing them when you tidy the bottom of their feet, Jake. 
and finally I have been caring scissors around with me for two days because every time they turn around I see something I missed.... 

I pray none of the professional groomers will go crazy on me when they read this ray: It is all tongue in cheek. No poos got hurt during the learning of these lessons. 
Actually Jake was amazingly good. (with the exception of the bottoms of his feet and the fact that he kept getting tired and sitting down) 
I think I did an ok job. I am sure when the other poos see him it will be a lot of "so mom cut your hair again" but hey we all learn some how right  
xoxoxox


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha yeah people do think its is so easy, but its hard work. 

Get a towel that you can wring out, like a shammy it's saves you so much on washing, bathing just my 4 using the easidri towel I only use that and one normal towel, use the shammy to take off all the excess keep wring it out till you don't get much off the dog then use the regular towel. 


Clippers, as you said dog have a lot of hair, use on old tooth brush to clean the blade, or get some clupper blade wash and clean the blades with the clippers turnd on by dipping the tip of the blade in a shalow pool of the blade wash. the blades het hot the longer they are on. That's why the clippers with interchangeable blades are best as you can have 2 or 3 of the same blade and change over when one is getting too how. 

Wet hair also jams blades, the dog needs to be bone dry before clipping. 

And cheep clippers pack in after only a couple of uses. 

As for the table, mine is short so for parts I need a seat so I don't have to stoop. 


But we'll done for trying.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I got then Andis professional two speed clippers and whal 8 piece comb set. I have been using an old kids tooth brush to clean and it came with oil. Excellent idea about having extra blades as I just kept stopping and waiting for them to cool. (boy Jake loved that) Also my dogs hate the dryer so I have to wash them in the morning and wait for them to dry and then comb then out. It is a whole day affair!! 
It is so much work. I enjoy doing it, but could never do it all day every day.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great post Donna ... Very humorous as usual 

I really take my hat off to people who do this full time ... Pretty exhausting stuff :yo::yo::yo:

I laughed at the bit about requiring a full body suit as even with just brushing Molly I can be covered in hair. ... Also about being prepared as they know full well what you're up to when they spot the combs etc 

The face and head are my areas ... I leave the rest to the professionals... 
Oh yes the ears!!!! I made a huge mess if Molly's last week ... Now far too short (I like them kept longer)... Oh well ... You live and learn 

xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

That will be why the blade is jamming. you realy need to blow dry the coat to straten the coat out and blow out any dander or dust that the bath didnt remove. also if you use a conditoner that can.make the hair stick together more if left to dry on its own. 

the gards only work if you have prepped the coat propperly. 


what happens when you dry them?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Donna, you do make me laugh. I will take all your comments on board......and call the groomer! Haha.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

kendal said:


> That will be why the blade is jamming. you realy need to blow dry the coat to straten the coat out and blow out any dander or dust that the bath didnt remove. also if you use a conditoner that can.make the hair stick together more if left to dry on its own.
> 
> the gards only work if you have prepped the coat propperly.
> 
> ...


Jake goes crazy. He tries to get away and cries and shakes. We have to pin him down and I hate doing that. I know the groomer puts him in a cage that blows air in him. Guess I am going to have to find a way to get him use to it. 
this is the end result if my efforts








Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am keeping Willow longer and enjoying the puppy coat. It is harder to do her face cause it is more wavy and she moves.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I's so impressed Donna, well done.... hope your back recovers soon.
And I love Willow's tail


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this is going to just sound wrong, but looking back over the pictures I do not think I did a good enough trim on the boy bits.  It looks a wee bit long.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about cadge driers, I've not had any dealings with them, but if he is scared of the drier I don't think just sticking him in a crate with one pointed at him will be helping the wee guy. 

Put a lead on him and attach him to something, don't pin him down this wont be helping either. Put the drier on its lowest setting, start lightly on his back, hold his collar just to keep him in place, have treats out if that will help. Try to be calm but firm with him. It will take time but you can change his behaviour because he learned that screaming and fighting got you to back off. 

Inca hates the drier, she tries to curl into a ball when I get to her head.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You've done a brilliant job :twothumbs: Could you send some of the cut off fur to Marzi - she's thinking of making a wig for Kiki's tail


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> You've done a brilliant job :twothumbs: Could you send some of the cut off fur to Marzi - she's thinking of making a wig for Kiki's tail


I would have but most of it was stuck to me


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna you always make me laugh! but it is all so true!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

You did a great job! What size comb did you use on Jake and did you do the legs with the clippers or scissors?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Stela12 said:


> You did a great job! What size comb did you use on Jake and did you do the legs with the clippers or scissors?


I used the two on his whole body (except his tummy which was the straight clipper) and then I went over him with scissors. I am sure this is the wrong technique but it worked for me. I hate pipe cleaner legs 
I use thinning shears on his face and head and regular scissors to round his legs and feet. I kept stopping and combing him out while the clippers cooled. It is FAR from perfect, but it is good enough for us and it saves me a lot of money. 
On willow I use the A. It just takes off the frizzies.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I used the two on his whole body (except his tummy which was the straight clipper) and then I went over him with scissors. I am sure this is the wrong technique but it worked for me. I hate pipe cleaner legs
> I use thinning shears on his face and head and regular scissors to round his legs and feet. I kept stopping and combing him out while the clippers cooled. It is FAR from perfect, but it is good enough for us and it saves me a lot of money.
> On willow I use the A. It just takes off the frizzies.


Thank you so much! No, you really did a great job!!! Several weeks ago I attempted to groom Stela myself but ended up with a not-so-noticeable result. I was using the comb #C (7/8")-WRONG! 
Next weekend I am taking her to the groomers for a detailed job, but form then on I'll be doing the maintenance. 
May I ask you what kind of scissors you have?
I laughed reading your post-very funny!!! Yes, my back hurt too after the whole grooming adventure!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is what I am using right now. Nothing special. The comb is beat up from Matts.
The little ones are curved. I need some long curved shears for his beard. 
And thank you for using kind eyes to judge . I am trying hard. I find the less I worry about cutting too much, the better it comes out. 
I think the hardest part for me is Jake's eyebrows. No matter what I do, he always looks like he just had a right sided stroke. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know this is going to just sound wrong, but looking back over the pictures I do not think I did a good enough trim on the boy bits.  It looks a wee bit long.


roflol

Really excellent job though. You are much braver than I am. Every time I think about maybe I should trim Ringo myself when the time comes I have a flashback to me as a child giving Barbie a hair cut. She ended up with a pixie because it was crooked but when I tried to straighten it it would end up crooked the other way over and over until it was all gone. I've had the same problem cutting my sons hair lol
Ringo will go to a pro

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Donna that is a really good job, looks better than some of the professional grooms I have seen on here to be honest. If you want to go over his 'boy bits' just lightly go over with the clippers so that you are not touching at all but just close enough to get the straggly hair, he is probably light enough that you could lift his front legs up with one hand while you use the other. 
Where I am training is a dryer cabinet which some dogs hate but most are fine when they get used to it , I think these are fine but I won't be getting one of those as they are so expensive, I don't think I would trust the cage dryers where it is just pointed in from outside (there have been horror stories of dogs being killed and injured but I think these have always been where people have rigged up some kind of DIY version).
I would invest in a metal comb, it won't get so beaten up!
Kendal's advice was good about getting him used to the drier, I would try a minute or two everyday, just holding it far away and low while treating him and try to get a bit closer after a few days. Dudley didn't like it at first but one day when he was curled up on the doormat cold and shivering I tried again and he realised it felt quite nice and now he loves it, I start drying my hair with my head upside down and he always comes and puts his face under it with me now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Donna that is a really good job, looks better than some of the professional grooms I have seen on here to be honest. If you want to go over his 'boy bits' just lightly go over with the clippers so that you are not touching at all but just close enough to get the straggly hair, he is probably light enough that you could lift his front legs up with one hand while you use the other.
> Where I am training is a dryer cabinet which some dogs hate but most are fine when they get used to it , I think these are fine but I won't be getting one of those as they are so expensive, I don't think I would trust the cage dryers where it is just pointed in from outside (there have been horror stories of dogs being killed and injured but I think these have always been where people have rigged up some kind of DIY version).
> I would invest in a metal comb, it won't get so beaten up!
> Kendal's advice was good about getting him used to the drier, I would try a minute or two everyday, just holding it far away and low while treating him and try to get a bit closer after a few days. Dudley didn't like it at first but one day when he was curled up on the doormat cold and shivering I tried again and he realised it felt quite nice and now he loves it, I start drying my hair with my head upside down and he always comes and puts his face under it with me now!


Thanks Dawn. I am going to start getting them both use to it as it takes forever for them to dry. I am sure it will be a huge help in the winter as well. 
I do have a metal comb but I don't use it often. Habit more than anything. Jakes coat is so difficult. It is so thick. Even short he gets these tiny Matts like five seconds after I comb him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. I must admit grooming is very hard work and a good groomer is worth every penny. 

I had my dad and his dog Oakley  visit today, dad wanted me to give him a quick trim, I was shattered after doing him, and still sent him home with his legs needing a serious tidy up, over to you dad... hey I loved it though, he must of enjoyed it as I got a huge ear lick before he left .. 

Wonderful to see them and have a cuddle with both of them   although my kitchen was covered, I mean covered in black curls.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lol Donna, very funny. You could have been talking about my house when I'm grooming . Well done for going for it, they both look great :star:


----------

